# Two Simple Set-ups



## phodee6 (Feb 11, 2010)

*HT set-up*

Panasonic TC-P46G10 Plasma TV
Panasonic DMP-BD60 Blu-ray Player
Onkyo TX-SR607 7.2 receiver
Paradigm Cinema 110 CT - *2* Cinema 110 L/R, *1* Cinema Center, *2* Cinema ADP, *2* Cinema 90, *1* Cinema 110 sub-woofer

*Studio*

KRK V8 Series 2 monitors
CSS SDX 15 drive in a sealed box (DIY)
Crown CE 1000 ampilifer
DBX 223XL crossover
Vestax Vmc-002XLU mixer
two Technics SL-1200M3D turntables
Shure M44G needles
Ortofon Pro Concorde needles (back-ups) 
Behringer Xenyx1002 mixer
Serato Scratch Live
Sennheiser HD 280 pro Headphones

all connection using balanced XLR and 1/4 cables
speakers and sub are connected with Speakon cables


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes but do you have an 8-track cassette player...


----------



## phodee6 (Feb 11, 2010)

no 8-track  i do have a Technic M63 cassette deck but its not hooked up :scratchchin: ...yet


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I love old school... Shoot, I am old school! :bigsmile:


----------

